
IoT Ransomware Against Austrian Hotel - pavel_lishin
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2017/01/iot_ransomware_.html
======
pavel_lishin
> _One of Europe 's top hotels has admitted they had to pay thousands in
> Bitcoin ransom to cybercriminals who managed to hack their electronic key
> system, locking hundreds of guests out of their rooms until the money was
> paid._

If I were a ransomware writer, I would immediately target them.

------
detaro
previously:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13511759](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13511759)

